
Show HN: Beer Review Analysis - anfractuosity
https://www.anfractuosity.com/projects/beer-review-analysis/
======
mephitix
Interesting.. but using a pie chart for score distribution makes me sad :(

~~~
anfractuosity
Heh sorry, yeah that's probably not a good way to depict that. What's a better
way to show it?

~~~
joshvm
Plain old (normalised) histogram would do, you're showing the frequency of a
bunch of categories. You could also plot a 2D histogram of scores vs ABV which
might be interesting.

